# Clearly my horse is traumatized by this whole tarp thing



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

Oh.. its a ghost horse! must save my friend~


----------



## skyhorse1999 (Dec 29, 2011)

If anything ws on my horses head at all EVER he would probly just drop dead right there


----------



## barrelbeginner (Jan 31, 2012)

heart attack! lol.. sometimes I CANT EVEN touch my horses sides. let alone a tarp.. yeah right! lol


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

He might not be so upset if you used a nicer color. I think purple would be nice.


----------



## NorthernMama (Mar 12, 2008)

Too cruel. He's going to have PTSD now and you'll have to pay for a horsey-psychiatrist.


----------



## Inga (Sep 11, 2012)

Excellent job with teaching him to tolerate such things. Better then this horse did with the tarp. 



 That said, the rider did a great job and it was fun as heck to watch.


----------



## Celeste (Jul 3, 2011)

Wow. That didn't work out too well. My horse would probably react a lot like that. But I would most likely have fallen off.............


----------



## Puddintat (Jul 24, 2010)

Inga said:


> Excellent job with teaching him to tolerate such things. Better then this horse did with the tarp. Horse bolting, bucking, rearing, leaping - YouTube That said, the rider did a great job and it was fun as heck to watch.



that rider did great but my hands got clammy just watching it!


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Thanks Cody is usually pretty good with most things. he has his moments but even then his moments arnt to bad. He's never reared on me, and he doesnt put much effort into his bucks. LOL. i dont think he really wants to get me off, just wants to see if he can ****! On that note SUPER glad he didnt react like the horse in the video because i can pretty much guarentee that I would not have stayed on for that! if i had it would have been a freaking once in a life time miracle lol!


----------



## Golden Horse (Feb 20, 2010)

You have a very good boy there


----------



## AngieLee (Feb 20, 2011)

Golden Horse said:


> You have a very good boy there


Thanks  he has his moments but for the most part he's willing and brave, he's my pride and joy
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

